# How many hoover eyes does it take to make 8 pounds?



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

One, 

Thanks to "fishing is life" for telling me fish slims spots and secret bait ...as you can see it works.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice fish.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a beauty right there! Hope I can get out again soon.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

dude that's a monster! awesome fish!


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Pro,
Very nice fish, it's huge. I know the spot from the background of your pic as I fish there for Cats and they bite like crazy especially at night. Cast in the direction of the concrete foundation into the channel and hang on.
Thanks


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It would take two of those to = 8 lbs...

Nice fish. Day bite is definately tough.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

haha nice job Pro_angler....... I caught some nice ones also. They are turning on!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome Fish!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! What'd you catch him on (please don't just say the secret lure)?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Congrats! What'd you catch him on (please don't just say the secret lure)?


LOL! Oh SH*T , i better get the popcorn poppin for this one......


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Secret Lure = Swim bait


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome eye,kudos on the catch.Some nice eyes swim those waters.Great job!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on a awesome fish! Yep Hoover has been on for awhile day and night just gotta get out there to get them. As for secret bait i have told you all along it is a awesome bait for big fish. Now go find some that work right and hang on!! Fishslim is working cloesly with a couple makers on new baits right now that have already started catching. New Secret bait this year.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice fish. Your secret spot is safe with me as well.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

My only question is did u catch that bank fishing?


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

trolled a carrot with a 5\0 offset hook from a hot air ballon.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Pro Angler said:


> trolled a carrot with a 5\0 offset hook from a hot air ballon.


ive been using hotdogs


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> My only question is did u catch that bank fishing?


Actually he filled his boats with rocks to look like that! Pretty sweet, eh!!


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

I was not "bank" fishing....he pulled my 55 ft cabo onto the rocks.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I assume a 9.9 would move that thing pretty well, just remember not over 10mph


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

The real question is how many of those size saugeyes does it take to make Pro-angler full? I be the first to guess.... Maybe 23?


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

That's an awesome eye, my man!! Kudos!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Pro Angler said:


> One,
> 
> Thanks to "fishing is life" for telling me fish slims spots and secret bait ...as you can see it works.


Pro Angler, WOW!!! That is one nice fish! I ran into FishingIsLife this past Wed. night at the gas station in Central College while he was buying ice. He showed me a 25lb 6 fish limit he'd caught that night in 4 hrs.

This post will probably get shot down but we would still like to see a weekend turnament between you two.

Also, saw your friend Bob the other evening while he was catching "greenies".

Anyway nice fish, Hope to see you this Wed. if the game is on.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> One,
> 
> Thanks to "fishing is life" for telling me fish slims spots and secret bait ...as you can see it works.


 
Nice fish! Guess I'll have to hit up fish slim for his spots.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> Pro Angler, WOW!!! That is one nice fish! I ran into FishingIsLife this past Wed. night at the gas station in Central College while he was buying ice. He showed me a 25lb 6 fish limit he'd caught that night in 4 hrs.
> 
> This post will probably get shot down but we would still like to see a weekend turnament between you two.
> 
> ...


You have a typo... more like 18 to 20 pounds not 25 lbs*


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Hang......OGF rule number 1....no photo.......you know the rest......As you can see I fish for more than one fish......These caught 2 weeks ago in Florida.....


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> Hang......OGF rule number 1....no photo.......you know the rest......As you can see I fish for more than one fish......These caught 2 weeks ago in Florida.....


Pro-angler you know rule #2 .... wear anything rainbow stay away from me.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

You have issues....lol


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Fishing islife.....I got you a gift ...Its going on the wall at the farm next poker night......enjoy


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> Fishing islife.....I got you a gift ...Its going on the wall at the farm next poker night......enjoy


Good deal, I hope its some of your famous carrots for trollin. 
PS: No rainbow related things, keep them for yourself.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Caught this bad boy in the mouth with a vibe last night! Eat your hearts out pro angler and fishing is life!! Much better eating than that stinky saugeye. Making fish stew tonight!!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

LOL! Steve what time are you eatting? I better get an invite....


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

lol..THATS THE SECRET BAIT.....!!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

You guys remind me of grumpy old men lol If you guys want to catch some saugeye i will let you tag along with me at deercreek this season


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

BigDub007 said:


> You guys remind me of grumpy old men lol If you guys want to catch some saugeye i will let you tag along with me at deercreek this season


thanks for invite... I catch plenty of s-eyes though... I used to fish deer creek all the time but that place is always packed so I stopped going there...


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Dub....fishingislife only fishes with "joe"


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats my only spot i will post on a public forum ..... When I go @ night time i am the onley one out there .....And I caught over 7 fish ohio out of there last season and I snagged more than that "all released"


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

picked up 3 tonight. water temp got to 68 at 8pm. Slow hit but better than getting skunked. Nice fish, pro.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> Dub....fishingislife only fishes with "joe"


 
I am starting to wonder who you fish with pro-angler, wearing a rainbow shirt like that.........


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

BigDub007 said:


> You guys remind me of grumpy old men lol If you guys want to catch some saugeye i will let you tag along with me at deercreek this season


These guys are a long way from old men. As for letting them "tag along", be careful what you wish for, you might not like what you get


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> You have a typo... more like 18 to 20 pounds not 25 lbs*


Not a typo!!! You must have been braggin that night. Geeeesh,,,Fishermen!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't care about getting schooled out there. At least I would be learning in the mean time. I'm ready and willing to tag a long with anyone and would love to have someone come with me in my boat if they knew and could teach me some things about saugeye fishing. Being the last 10 years I've spent on the East Coast in Maryland fishing salt water I need and want to learn from the best!

Shoot me a PM if any of you seasoned guys want to get out.
I have a 17' Fisher Hawk with a 90 Merc and 8 HP 4stroke kicker on it along with my Pin Point trolling motor.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> I don't care about getting schooled out there. At least I would be learning in the mean time. I'm ready and willing to tag a long with anyone and would love to have someone come with me in my boat if they knew and could teach me some things about saugeye fishing. Being the last 10 years I've spent on the East Coast in Maryland fishing salt water I need and want to learn from the best!
> 
> Shoot me a PM if any of you seasoned guys want to get out.
> I have a 17' Fisher Hawk with a 90 Merc and 8 HP 4stroke kicker on it along with my Pin Point trolling motor.


If u want to hit alum let me know, I will get you started.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

MD......After fishingislife shows you the lake......I will show where the fish are...


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> MD......After fishingislife shows you the lake......I will show where the fish are...



You going show him where the carrot or carrots are also, while dressed in rainbow shirt?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fishingislife said:


> You going show him where the carrot or carrots are also, while dressed in rainbow shirt?


I think you guys need to stop flirting and have a saugeye tourney!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Is it just me, or does anyone else want to know how much the fish really weighed?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Pro Angler said:


> MD......After fishingislife shows you the lake......I will show where the fish are...


Pro Angler, that was hilarious!!! Bring your fish Wed. and I'll buy the beer


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else want to know how much the fish really weighed?


Who's fish are you talking about????????


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

:Banane48:Hey ProAngler & FishingIsLife, you guys were no-shows last night. Missed out on some good fishing and a good game. Were you both fishing together up at Alum or Hoover sharing lures and fishing spots???


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> :Banane48:Hey ProAngler & FishingIsLife, you guys were no-shows last night. Missed out on some good fishing and a good game. Were you both fishing together up at Alum or Hoover sharing lures and fishing spots???


Word on the street is ProAngler was out trolling carrots with fishinwithjoe last night while wearing a rainbow shirt.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else want to know how much the fish really weighed?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Fishingislife said:


> Word on the street is ProAngler was out trolling carrots with fishinwithjoe last night while wearing a rainbow shirt.


Well no one was out with me at Alum last night as there was a skunk in my boat... :S


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

JamesT said:


>


JamesT, We want to see a one or two day saugeye tourn. between these "husbands and boyfriends" as you put it for braggin rights. Throw your hat in the ring if you think you can keep up with them. 

Its not bragging if you can do it. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

EE said:


> Nice fish! Guess I'll have to hit up fish slim for his spots.


EE, Don't start halfway up the ladder, go right to the top and get Pro Anglers spots. There are a lot of people who stalk Pro Angler(fishermen AND whatnot) for his so called secret spots. How can you miss that guy out on the lake with all the camera flash bulbs going off?


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> EE, Don't start halfway up the ladder, go right to the top and get Pro Anglers spots. There are a lot of people who stalk Pro Angler(fishermen AND whatnot) for his so called secret spots. How can you miss that guy out on the lake with all the camera flash bulbs going off?


LOL, Hang Loose I thought this thread was dead 2 weeks ago; let it die, brother, let it die!  

For what it's worth, I was busting Troy's chops, it was not a serious post (I'm sure he understands).


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Your right Eirk this thread died along time ago and is still dead some people just get bored and have nothing better to do. And yes i understood i am waiting to take you to some more of my spots you just gotta get off the soccer field. Of course they are not very productive just half way!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

EE, my last post was a joke. Notice the little happy faces. Also, so what if nobody has posted in 2 weeks on this thread, If I can't post on this thread then lock it. WOW!!! talk about a touchy subject. If I said something you don't like, I'm sorry. It was just a joke. I didn't know I'd have to tell you it was.

Hey Dr.fishslim, Do you have a medical license to pronounce what thread is dead and what is not? I've seen lots of threads come back to life on here after they've been "dead" for more than two weeks...Also, If I don't have anything better to do, apparently you dont either...because you're keeping a "dead" thread alive also. But again, I just want to say I'm kidding. 

No hard feelings, ok? Good luck and be safe out there fishing!!!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Hangloose, no hard feelings at all, I knew your comment was all in fun and that's how I took it; my response was supposed to be equally as light hearted, guess it didn't come across that way. sorry if you thought I was serious; I wasn't. 

Now get back to fishing!  

May run across you on the water sometime, it's approaching the time I spend more time fishing my spots than sleeping (errr.... I mean Troy's spots)


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

EE said:


> Hangloose, no hard feelings at all, I knew your comment was all in fun and that's how I took it; my response was supposed to be equally as light hearted, guess it didn't come across that way. sorry if you thought I was serious; I wasn't.
> 
> Now get back to fishing!
> 
> May run across you on the water sometime, it's approaching the time I spend more time fishing my spots than sleeping (errr.... I mean Troy's spots)


Please define "Troy's spots"........


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i do believe it is ILLEGAL to keep a snook right now?????? !%



Pro Angler said:


> Hang......OGF rule number 1....no photo.......you know the rest......As you can see I fish for more than one fish......These caught 2 weeks ago in Florida.....


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey EE, I have no problems or hard feelings with you either. And mycomments were all in fun. I just hope Dr. fishslim understands also! JK, JK.

When stuff gets boring on here, a lot of people like to read your debates or anyone elses. When's the last time there has been close to 2500 views on a topic on OGF. It happens but not very often.

Now I'm willing to meet you two plus who-ever to pound some beers down and even things out. I'll buy the beer even!!! (up to a case). :Banane35::Banane35:.

Balls in your court guys.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> i do believe it is ILLEGAL to keep a snook right now?????? !%


this is true. hopefully he didnt take that pic this year or there is water behind the camera.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

The house has water on 2 sides snook was released. Fish was caught from the dock outback. Released. Snook was closed after the 15th due to low number and cooler water. Because you see a shed and a little green dont think the water far away. Enjoy.....mods can close anytime.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Pro, glad you fish better than you play cards.. But..............you're a better pizza eater than you fish

Have a good day dude:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

I won the last 2 poker games that night...walked with some money....felt good....I may have heard that "fishingislife" ran outta there when he was told I was gonna be there. At this point its a rumor.......


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> I won the last 2 poker games that night...walked with some money....felt good....I may have heard that "fishingislife" ran outta there when he was told I was gonna be there. At this point its a rumor.......


You funny guy Pond Pro! 

PS: I like your new glasses they match your rainbow shirt.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Pro Angler said:


> I won the last 2 poker games that night...walked with some money....felt good....I may have heard that "fishingislife" ran outta there when he was told I was gonna be there. At this point its a rumor.......


You're right!!! I forgot about the last hand.....I know you sent some good players out of there early.

Funny post though:handshake:


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

hang_loose said:


> JamesT, We want to see a one or two day saugeye tourn. between these "husbands and boyfriends" as you put it for braggin rights. Throw your hat in the ring if you think you can keep up with them.
> 
> Its not bragging if you can do it. Good luck to you!!!


I never mentioned anything about "husbands and boyfriends".


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

JamesT said:


> I never mentioned anything about "husbands and boyfriends".


My apologies to you JamesT. I read your post wrong! 

Still would be nice to see these to have a 2 day tournament like in the middle of Jan. These guys love ice-cycles hanging off their noses during prime-time saugeye fishing!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

No worries (I was bored). Below hoover dam can produce on those "bad weather" days during the winter, though it is hit or miss. I prefer husky jerk 14's for the winter bite and pause for 30 seconds, sometimes longer.


----------

